# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  إفتتاح بطولة إفريقيا للمحليين على شاشة التلفزيون القومي

## midris3

*كدت الهيئة العامة للتلفزيون القومي تغطيتها الخاصة نقلها حفل افتتاح بطولة الأمم الإفريقية للمحليين والمباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة فضائياً والتي سيلتقي فيها منتخبنا القومي مع منتخب الغابون في الثامنة من يوم الجمعة 4 فبراير ويسبق ذلك أستديو تحليلي، فيما وظف التلفزيون عددا من البرامج الرياضية لتحليل ومتابعة آخر مجريات البطولة بينما يستعرض الموقع الإلكتروني للفضائية السودانية آخر أخبار البطولة. 
ويرصد يومياً الأحداث من داخل الملاعب ويقدم عبر الصفحة التي خصصها للبطولة المعلومات والحقائق بالأرقام لتاريخ البطولات السابقة وأبرز الهدافين ومعلومات حول الفرق المشاركة بالإضافة إلى الجدول اليومي للبطولة وأبرز ماتتناوله الصحف اليومية عن مجريات البطولة.
وفي السياق ذاته غادرت فرق عمل التلفزيون التي تضم مجموعة من الكوادر المؤهلة ذات الخبرات العالية والتجارب الكبيرة لنقل البطولة عبر البث الأرضي من مدينتي ود مدني وبورتوسودان، وأكد المنتج المنفذ للبرامج الرياضية بالتلفزيون القومي رضا مصطفى الشيخ أن التلفزيون وظف برنامج عالم الرياضة والمجلة الرياضية واستديو الممتاز للبطولة، وأضاف أنه من خلال البرمجة الخاصة للبطولة يستضاف عدد من الخبراء والمحللين الرياضيين، وقال إن البرمجة تشتمل على أستديو تحليلي قبل وبعد ساعة من انطلاقة كل مباراة، إضافة إلى تحليل مابين الشوطين باستضافة خبراء تدريب، وأضاف أنه سيتم تحليل الحالات التحكيمية بواسطة الخبير الدولي فيصل سيحة، مؤكدا أن الأستديو التحليلي تتخلله مسابقات لجمهور المشاهدين خصصت لها جوائز قيمة.من جانبه كشف مدير الإدارة العامة للهندسة وتقانة المعلومات بالتلفزيون المهندس خالد أبو علي عن خطة عمل متكاملة تهدف إلى نقل المباريات بأحدث الوسائل التكنولوجية والمعينات التقنية، مشيرا إلى أن التلفزيون سيقوم بنقل اليوم الأول للبطولة ومباريات نصف النهائي والنهائي بثمان كاميرات. وأجهزة صوت وصورة حديثة ذات مواصفات عالمية لضمان جودة الصورة، وأضاف خالد أن التلفزيون سيستفيد من شبكة المينوس المنتشرة بالولايات لنقل المباريات لجمهور المشاهدين إضافة إلى نقله شارة الصوت والصورة لقناة سبورت 5 الفرنسية عبر هذه الأجهزة.


المصدر :http://www.sudantv.net/mag/submagadd.php?yy=MTcyNzQ=
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محمد ادريس

مشكور علي نقل الخبر
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*فوق فوق سودانا فوق 
فوق فوق سودانا فوق
فوق فوق سودانا فوق

*

----------


## hass6666

*موفقين بإذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*للاسف لم يتم نقل المبارة كما زكر من قبل تلفزيون السودان تم نقل جزء من الافتتاح فقط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*السودان يتقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------

